# ====SACRAMENTO Get together====



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

What's up Gente, I hope everyone has a wonderful new year for 09. 

I have spoken with members of other clubs and have come up with an idea, to have an all day softball tournament with all of the Sacramento Area lowriders. This is something to bring unity and togetherness away from car shows and picnics to have a fun friendly gathering. We would like all Sacramento Area Lowriders to be involved, this event is not hosted by any club IT WILL be organized by everyone. 
Let's get at least one representative of each club to give input for this event and make it happen.

Everyone has different schedules so we will aim for Sunday afternoons, since majority of the people have Sundays off. :biggrin: 

TIME: 1PM
If you have any concerns or ideas please post them up or PM me and they will be brought up at the meeting. 

Not everyone has access to Lay it low, so it would be appreciated to spread the word and have every lowrider club from Sacramento be part of this event, this can turn out to be a annual event.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_that sounds good lethallows is down _


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Can I be on TEAM SOCIOS??? I'm quite the Slugger.....LOL!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Jan 1 2009, 09:36 PM~12580854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 1 2009, 09:37 PM~12580870
> *Can I be on TEAM SOCIOS???  I'm quite the Slugger.....LOL!
> *


Maybe you should be the umpire. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Softball Rules Simplified


THE GAME

There are 9 players on a softball team.
The playing field is divided into the infield and outfield
The lines between the bases are 60’ apart and when joined they form a “diamond”, inside the baseline is known as the infield
Outside the baseline but inside the playing field is called the outfield.
Any ball going outside the 1st or 3rd base line is a foul ball ( runners can not advance and the batter gets another try unless the ball was caught in the air, which translates to an out)
An official game is 7 innings (a inning is when both teams have had their turn to bat)
PITCHING

The pitcher must have both feet on the pitcher’s rubber and can only take one step forward while pitching.
The ball must be thrown underhand.
Both hands must be on the ball at the start of the pitch.
BATTING

Batters must follow the same order throughout the whole game
The batter is out if and when:
a) three strikes have been called

b) a fly ball is caught

c) the batter does not stand in the batter’s box

BASE RUNNING

Runners must touch each base in order
Runners may overrun 1st base only, all other bases the runner may be tagged and called out if they are off the base.
Runners can not lead off a base, they must be on base until the ball as left the pitcher’s hand
After a fly ball has been caught the base runner must tag the occupied base before advancing to the next base
One base runner can not pass another base runner that is ahead of them.
Stealing a base is not permitted
A runner is out if:
a. they are tagged with the ball before reaching a base

b. the ball gets to 1st base before the runner

c. they run more than 3 feet out of the base line to avoid being tagged

TERMS:

Ball- a legally pitched ball that does not enter the strike zone (four balls equals a walk)
Grounder- A ball that is hit on the ground
Force out- when the runner has to advance to the next base to make room for the following base runner.
Fly ball- ball hit up in the air to the infield
On deck- the next batter
Pop up- ball hit up in the air to the infield
Strike- term used when a ball is swung at and missed or is called when the ball enters the strike zone and is not swung at all.
Strike zone- the ball passes the batter over the plate between their chest and knees


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its 9 players on a team for softball. I know thats alot of people especially for small clubs that might want to participate. Maybe we should do Bowling instead? :dunno:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS are definitely in for that i am in for anything that brings all of the clubs together!! Lets have a good time.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 10:43 PM~12581551
> *Its 9 players on a team for softball. I know thats alot of people especially for small clubs that might want to participate. Maybe we should do Bowling instead?  :dunno:
> *


 :no: on the bowling . I know Lo*Lystics,Uce,FearNone,Devotions,Compadres and a few more clubs out there have more than 9 players


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Max and i Bs'd about this at breakfast this morning. 

I think its cool, and think it would work if you had the right number of people involved.

However, If we cant even get all the car clubs to do functions with each other and theres so much shit talk, I think this is gonna be difficult to get the same number of people to do this (every other weekend), if they get butthurt to try to do a function once a month or year. 

But again, something to help the connection between everyone is better than not trying at all. I think its a good move.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Says the guy that's never had a car on the blocc and is always stirrin shit up with bs 
I think this would be cool. I'd be down whenever I'm in sac


> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 1 2009, 11:51 PM~12581643
> *Max and i Bs'd about this at breakfast this morning.
> 
> I think its cool, and think it would work if you had the right number of people involved.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just want to let you guys know that I already have a bat and this weekend Im going to go buy a glove.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 1 2009, 10:51 PM~12581643
> *Max and i Bs'd about this at breakfast this morning.
> 
> I think its cool, and think it would work if you had the right number of people involved.
> ...



Hey Scottie thanks for the input. The object of this gathering is to bring unity in our community and have a positive outlook to one another. I don't know what in the heck is going on and WHY, but it needs to stop. :uh:
The reason that i am throwing a planning date out there so early is to make sure we don't Double book events, so everyone can be involved at this event.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This sounds great and LO*LYSTICS is down. Socios what a good idea! I think if their are enough solo riders to put their own team together they should be welcomed also, but just a idea to talk about at the first meeting.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 1 2009, 11:11 PM~12581798
> *This sounds great and LO*LYSTICS is down. Socios what a good idea! I think if their are enough solo riders to put their own team together they should be welcomed also, but just a idea to talk about at the first meeting.
> *


LO*LYSTICS is always down 2 kickit . I know some of your members wont be able 2 hold a bat because it might be considered a deadly weapon :roflmao: but maybe they can atleast play outfield or you guys can have plenty of waterboys :biggrin: Yeah that sounds good all the solo riders should put a team together 4 this


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

UCE IS IN :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 1 2009, 09:15 PM~12580637
> *What's up Gente, I hope everyone has a wonderful new year for 09.
> 
> I have spoken with members of other clubs and have come up with an idea, to have an all day softball tournament with all of the Sacramento Area lowriders. This is something to bring unity and togetherness away from car shows and picnics to have a fun friendly gathering. We would like all Sacramento Area Lowriders to be involved, this event is not hosted by any club IT WILL be organized by everyone.
> ...


Primos Pizza
2425 Northgate Blvd
Sacramento, CA 95833


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I talked to the prez of our sac chapter and like he posted the ”i” is in!
I think this is a great idea. All thr details can be worked out at the meeting.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 1 2009, 11:42 PM~12581995
> *I talked to the prez of our sac chapter and like he posted the ”i” is in!
> I think this is a great idea. All thr details can be worked out at the meeting.
> *


Cool right on


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 1 2009, 11:01 PM~12581726
> *Says the guy that's never had a car on the blocc and is always stirrin shit up with bs
> I think this would be cool. I'd be down whenever I'm in sac
> *


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm in I have allready have my batt :biggrin: this is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Lol


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Raj we should run this idea by the club first at the next meeting. Sounds a good time to me. Are we talking spring time?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 2 2009, 09:35 AM~12583689
> *Raj we should run this idea by the club first at the next meeting.  Sounds a good time to me.  Are we talking spring time?
> *


Well I am not sure, that is why I want to have a meeting and check with everyone when is a good time to do it. 

*For the first meeting we will try to cover:*

Location
Food
Permits if needed?
and other necessary items to discuss?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fuck I guess I'm not invited :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 10:40 PM~12581521
> *Softball Rules Simplified
> THE GAME
> 
> ...


i think every one knows that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 2 2009, 12:24 PM~12584794
> *i think every one knows that
> *


Just in case.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2009, 12:26 PM~12584810
> *Just in case.
> *


lol true


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I will talk to the rest of the STYLISTICS, but I am pretty sure we are in. The bowling thing sounds cool too. I'm easy and props to SOCIO's for coming up with the idea.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: We did this as a club for a few years. Softball is always a fun time. It sounds like something we can all benefit from. Bring all the low lows together outside the shows sounds like a good idea. I will make this a topic at our next meeting. :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

That sounds great me and my crew are down for sure, I was trying to get something like this together a couple of years ago I'm glad you brang it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 1 2009, 10:15 PM~12580637
> *What's up Gente, I hope everyone has a wonderful new year for 09.
> 
> I have spoken with members of other clubs and have come up with an idea, to have an all day softball tournament with all of the Sacramento Area lowriders. This is something to bring unity and togetherness away from car shows and picnics to have a fun friendly gathering. We would like all Sacramento Area Lowriders to be involved, this event is not hosted by any club IT WILL be organized by everyone.
> ...


i will also bring it up at our next meeting good idea bro.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

It sounds good, I'll talk to the rest of the members about it.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 2 2009, 04:40 PM~12587274
> *:thumbsup: We did this as a club for a few years.  Softball is always a fun time.  It sounds like something we can all benefit from.  Bring all the low lows together outside the shows sounds like a good idea.  I will make this a topic at our next meeting.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Right on it seems like a couple of clubs are down so far:

Lethal Lows
Uce 
Lo*lystics
Individuals
Socios
Family First
Norcal Ridahz
Cali Life 
FearNone
Estilow
Old Illusions
Compadres
Sylistics
California Lifestyles

*Clubs still pending :*
Rollerz Only
Devotion


Still have to contact other clubs that might not come on in here.
So if anyone has contact info on other clubs please inform them on this or pm me their # and club and I can let them know.Gracias


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm posting for the president of the Compadres Bomb Club. He will bring it up at the next meeting. 

First we need to know if there will be an OXYGEN TANK? LOL..... PM me and we can talk a little more.


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

"This is something to bring unity and togetherness away from car shows and picnics to have a fun friendly gathering."

AGREE 100%


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

do I have to play? or can I just go watch and drink beer :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Comadre+Jan 4 2009, 09:02 PM~12607429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup X1000000000000000



> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jan 4 2009, 09:11 PM~12607534
> *do I have to play? or can I just go watch and drink beer :biggrin:
> *


U can play no beer for you :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

need this gone

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SEEM LIKE A COOL PLAN.LETS START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 10:42 AM~12584503
> *fuck I guess I'm not invited  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes you are come through


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good Ill bring some beer and take score :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 4 2009, 08:05 PM~12606791
> *Right on it seems like a couple of clubs are down so far:
> Lethal Lows
> Uce
> ...


I talked to Leland from Norcal Ridahz, Martin from Cali Life,Julian from FearNone and all confirmed they will be at the meeting


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 5 2009, 01:04 PM~12612311
> *I talked to Leland from Norcal Ridahz, Martin from Cali Life,Julian from FearNone and all confirmed they will be at the meeting
> *


That is great!

Time of the meeting will be at 1PM, I will revise my post in the first page.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2009, 10:28 AM~12610898
> *SEEM LIKE A COOL PLAN.LETS START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

What it do lady Im there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 5 2009, 12:16 PM~12611344
> *Yes you are come through
> *




I don't live in Sac  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

I spoke with George from Estilow car club and there in also


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 4 2009, 08:05 PM~12606791
> *Right on it seems like a couple of clubs are down so far:
> Lethal Lows
> Uce
> ...


Updated list


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Adam will be at the meeting February 1st. Post on Chevybombs.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 4 2009, 10:12 PM~12607552
> *:thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 4 2009, 08:05 PM~12606791
> *Right on it seems like a couple of clubs are down so far:
> 
> Lethal Lows
> ...


I spoke with James from Old Illusions and there in  
Comadre from Compadres Car Club said they"ll be there also


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

i will talk to the club asap. sounds like fun



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 4 2009, 09:05 PM~12606791
> *Right on it seems like a couple of clubs are down so far:
> 
> Lethal Lows
> ...


Count us in. We will have one of our members at the meeting. California Lifestyles Hit'n um over the fences ( well at least in the back yard) :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

don't leave out thee stylistics i might have to borrow some socios ....lol i was talking to nacho from socios he suggested volleyball 4 the OG'S...i can handle that..


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 8 2009, 01:07 PM~12643766
> *Count us in.  We will have one of our members at the meeting.  California Lifestyles Hit'n um over the fences ( well at least in the back yard) :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BOB? 
WHATS NEW?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 4 2009, 08:05 PM~12606791
> *Right on it seems like a couple of clubs are down so far:
> 
> Lethal Lows
> ...


Alright California Lifestyles is in


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 8 2009, 09:04 PM~12647868
> *WHATS UP BOB?
> WHATS NEW?
> *


BIG J How you been? Hope you and the family had a nice holiday.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 8 2009, 12:50 PM~12644057
> *don't leave out thee stylistics i might have to borrow some socios ....lol  i was talking to nacho from socios he suggested volleyball 4 the OG'S...i can handle that..
> *



Hey do you still have your DJ equipment? If so, we need a commentator? :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 9 2009, 08:57 AM~12651789
> *BIG J  How you been?  Hope you and the family had a nice holiday.
> *


holidays went cool, but what i realy want to do is get you out at first base :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 9 2009, 09:39 AM~12652557
> *Hey do you still have your DJ equipment? If so, we need a commentator? :biggrin:
> *



yes i do just let me know will be at the meeting....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 9 2009, 09:39 AM~12652557
> *Hey do you still have your DJ equipment? If so, we need a commentator? :biggrin:
> *


whats up lisset ? :wave: how you been ?


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 9 2009, 03:34 PM~12654795
> *holidays went cool, but what i realy want to do is get you out at first base :0
> *


As I round first on the way to second I'll hand ya a new beer. :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 9 2009, 05:27 PM~12655935
> *As I round first on the way to second I'll hand ya a new beer.  :cheesy:
> *


corona, no lime please :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 8 2009, 12:50 PM~12644057
> *don't leave out thee stylistics i might have to borrow some socios ....lol  i was talking to nacho from socios he suggested volleyball 4 the OG'S...i can handle that..
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 9 2009, 03:16 PM~12655208
> *yes i do just let me know will be at the meeting....
> *


Sounds good we will see you at the meeting.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 9 2009, 04:17 PM~12655819
> *whats up lisset ?  :wave: how you been ?
> *


Hey what's up. I am good.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I should be there. im gonna try to make it to the meeting. 

one luv sac town


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 10 2009, 12:28 PM~12663013
> *Hey what's up. I am good.
> *


nothin much.....my bike should be painted soon :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Any other clubs :dunno:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 9 2009, 05:51 PM~12656143
> *corona, no lime please :biggrin:
> *


sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 13 2009, 04:32 PM~12694759
> *sounds good. :thumbsup:
> *


better not be one of my coronas :biggrin: 

T
T
T


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jan 14 2009, 08:02 AM~12700853
> *better not be one of my coronas :biggrin:
> 
> T
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

I heard that the Superbowl is the same day as the meeting we are wanting to have  can some 1 let us know


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

BY THE TIME THIS TURNS OUT, WE MIGHT HAVE TO HAVE THE GAMES THE SAME DAY AS YOUR CAR SHOW. THE COLLEGE HAS A BASEBALL FIELD RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 17 2009, 07:40 AM~12731606
> *BY THE TIME THIS TURNS OUT, WE MIGHT HAVE TO HAVE THE GAMES THE SAME DAY AS YOUR CAR SHOW. THE COLLEGE HAS A BASEBALL FIELD RIGHT :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah the college has a base ball field but the day of our car show our members are really busy trying to do our best hosting the show for everyone to enjoy. Hopefully we can all agree on a date that is soon so we can already kick off the New Year with *Unity.*


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 17 2009, 08:59 AM~12731722
> *Yeah the college has a base ball field but the day of our car show our members are really busy trying to do our best hosting the show for everyone to enjoy. Hopefully we can all agree on a date that is soon so we can already kick off the New Year with Unity.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

talked to the homies .......STYLISTICS will be there :thumbsup: what's the date and time for the meeting?


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 16 2009, 11:44 PM~12730556
> *I heard that the Superbowl is the same day as the meeting we are wanting to have  can some 1 let us know
> *


 :0 i believe it is feb 1st kick off about 3:30PST


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

IM IN SACRAMENTO 4 DA NEXT 2 WEEKS. NE THING GOIN DOWN


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

make the meeting the second week of feb....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY+Jan 20 2009, 05:15 PM~12764207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We really don't want to prolong this so how about we do the meeting at *12 noon *it shouldn't take to long


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 20 2009, 07:15 PM~12765501
> *We really don't want to prolong this so how about we do the meeting at 12 noon it shouldn't take to long
> *



thats a good time...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jan 19 2009, 11:35 PM~12757251
> *talked to the homies .......STYLISTICS will be there :thumbsup: what's the date and time for the meeting?
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 4 2009, 08:05 PM~12606791
> *Right on it seems like a couple of clubs are down so far:
> 
> Lethal Lows
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Due to the Super bowl Fanatics out there we will be rescheduling the meeting for the following Sunday. 
New date: <span style=\'color:red\'>February 8th
Time: 1PM
Location: Primos Pizza on Northgate </span>

Please spread the word as many people don't have access to Layitlow.
Thank you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 12:11 PM~12782307
> *Due to the Super bowl Fanatics out there we will be rescheduling the meeting for the following Sunday.
> New date: <span style=\'color:red\'>February 8th
> Time: 1PM
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

good call. the STYLISTICS are still there


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 12:11 PM~12782307
> *Due to the Super bowl Fanatics out there we will be rescheduling the meeting for the following Sunday.
> New date: <span style=\'color:red\'>February 8th
> Time: 1PM
> ...


Got it. GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 22 2009, 06:23 PM~12786430
> *good call.  the STYLISTICS are still there
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 23 2009, 01:43 PM~12793918
> *Got it.  GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GO RAIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2009, 11:11 AM~12782307
> *Due to the Super bowl Fanatics out there we will be rescheduling the meeting for the following Sunday.
> New date: <span style=\'color:red\'>February 8th
> Time: 1PM
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It's all about the STEELERS.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 28 2009, 08:26 AM~12835744
> *It's all about the STEELERS.
> *


Don't think I forgot about the invite to go watch the game at your house


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 26 2009, 12:55 PM~12819395
> *GO RAIDERS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 raiders didn't make it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 26 2009, 01:55 PM~12819395
> *GO RAIDERS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now thats Funny. Can't Fuk with da STEELERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 28 2009, 09:26 AM~12835744
> *It's all about the STEELERS.
> *


 :thumbsup: Go'n for #6 you know we got this Raj :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jan 29 2009, 05:49 PM~12852457
> *:0  raiders didn't make it  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Due to the Super bowl Fanatics out there we will be rescheduling the meeting for the following Sunday. 
New date: <span style=\'color:red\'>February 8th
Time: 1PM
Location: Primos Pizza on Northgate </span>

Please spread the word as many people don't have access to Layitlow.
Thank you.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 30 2009, 05:05 PM~12861618
> *:thumbsup: Go'n for #6 you know we got this Raj :thumbsup:
> *


Got #6 :biggrin: 
T
T
T
Feb 8th 1:00


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

well congrats 2 da STEELERS only franchise wit 6 super bowls  







but I'm still a RAIDERS fan till I die  



never seen so many STEELERS fans before :scrutinize: :scrutinize: I'll leave it at da n let da true STEELERS fans enjoy ur victory


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 09:42 AM~12881106
> *well congrats 2 da STEELERS only franchise wit 6 super bowls
> but I'm still a RAIDERS fan till I die
> never seen so many STEELERS fans before  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I'll leave it at da n let da true STEELERS fans enjoy ur victory
> *


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 09:42 AM~12881106
> *well congrats 2 da STEELERS only franchise wit 6 super bowls
> but I'm still a RAIDERS fan till I die
> never seen so many STEELERS fans before  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I'll leave it at da n let da true STEELERS fans enjoy ur victory
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 09:42 AM~12881106
> *well congrats 2 da STEELERS only franchise wit 6 super bowls
> but I'm still a RAIDERS fan till I die
> never seen so many STEELERS fans before  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I'll leave it at da n let da true STEELERS fans enjoy ur victory
> *


GO RAIDERS. AND TELL THE STEELERS OWNER THAT THERE IS ONLY ONE NATION, THAT IS RAIDER NATION AND NOT STEELER NATION.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2009, 11:11 AM~12881735
> *GO RAIDERS. AND TELL THE STEELERS OWNER THAT THERE IS ONLY ONE NATION, THAT IS RAIDER NATION AND NOT STEELER NATION.
> *


Please no haters. When you get 6 oh yeah I said 6 rings then you can walk tall but for now its all about the STEELER NATION. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 1 2009, 09:21 AM~12873650
> *Due to the Super bowl Fanatics out there we will be rescheduling the meeting for the following Sunday.
> New date: <span style=\'color:red\'>February 8th
> Time: 1PM
> ...


Alright the meeting is this Sunday


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 3 2009, 05:58 PM~12896647
> *Please no haters.  When you get 6 oh yeah I said 6 rings then you can walk tall but for now its all about the STEELER NATION. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U A FUU :biggrin: SEE YOU SOON FOOLLEEOO


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## SACRAMENTO (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman+Feb 4 2009, 12:49 PM~12905343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 4 2009, 07:39 AM~12902630
> *U A FUU :biggrin:  SEE YOU SOON FOOLLEEOO
> *



jonny whats upppppppp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE! uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1964low_@Feb 5 2009, 03:29 AM~12912573
> *jonny whats upppppppp :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SAME SHIT, DIFF DAY. HOW IS YOUR ASS DOIN?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 ALL THE PLANNING NO RESULTS :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I DONT KNOW IF IM GONNA MAKE THE MEETING. MY DAUGHTER HAS SOFTBALL. IM STILL GONNA TRY TO SWING BY EVEN IF IM LATE JUST TO MEET AND GREET PEOPLE THAT I HAVE NEVER MET IN SAC TOWN. HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT. 

SEE YOU ALL

J.G AKA RAIDER NATION


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

The meeting went well thanks to
Family First
Lo*lystics 
Fearnone
Cali Life
Uce
Final Chapter
and Socios
the next meeting will be on the 22nd of February . Don't Forget to bring your Rosters and Park info with permit pricing For those of you that didn't attend the meeting you are encouraged to be part of the next meeting. This meeting will determine which clubs will be participating at the softball tournament. If you would like any info on what was discussed today send me a pm with your # and I will fill you in. I know we can all make this work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

IS THE MEETING ON THE 22ND AT THE SAME PLACE?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 9 2009, 07:28 AM~12949410
> *IS THE MEETING ON THE 22ND AT THE SAME PLACE?
> *


Location will be posted soon keep checking for update


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 8 2009, 07:26 PM~12945692
> *The meeting went well thanks to
> Family First
> Lo*lystics
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 8 2009, 07:26 PM~12945692
> *The meeting went well thanks to
> Family First
> Lo*lystics
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Feb 9 2009, 06:06 PM~12955080
> *
> *


What up Augie


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 8 2009, 08:26 PM~12945692
> *The meeting went well thanks to
> Family First
> Lo*lystics
> ...


My apologies. Our member that was coming to the meeting got sick and did not make it. Please send me a PM with all the info needed for the next meeting. We are down to play and want to be part of this.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 9 2009, 08:54 PM~12957141
> *What up Augie
> *


WUZ UP BRO SO ARE WE HAVING THAT MEETING AT THE TACO PLACE RIGHT?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Feb 10 2009, 12:05 PM~12963103
> *WUZ UP BRO SO ARE WE HAVING THAT MEETING AT THE TACO PLACE RIGHT?
> *



Hey Augie, send me a PM with your number, so I can call you.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 10 2009, 06:05 PM~12966383
> *Hey Augie, send me a PM with your number, so I can call you.
> *



Hey nevermind, Lisset just told me she got your number down.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 10 2009, 06:06 PM~12966392
> *Hey nevermind, Lisset just told me she got your number down.
> *


Actually, my bad :biggrin: I got Joseph number down not Augie's. 
Augie when you read this can you please forward your number to Gabe. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 9 2009, 10:09 PM~12958599
> *My apologies.  Our member that was coming to the meeting got sick and did not make it.  Please send me a PM with all the info needed for the next meeting.  We are down to play and want to be part of this.
> *


Pm Sent


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

I was planning on taking pictures of everyone there at the meeting but just got busy listening to everyone’s input in the meeting. But I do have some pictures of some of the fellas that stayed after because they where thirsty from all of the talking.  I will try not to forget to take pictures of everyone at the next meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

THAT IS SO TRUE.............RAIDER NATION WAS THE FIRST, NOW THERE IS A BUNCH OF PRETENDERS....RAIDERS 4 LIFE.................!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 12 2009, 10:27 AM~12983046
> *I was planning on taking pictures of everyone there at the meeting but just got busy listening to everyone’s input in the meeting. But I do have some pictures of some of the fellas that stayed after because they where thirsty from all of the talking.    I will try not to forget to take pictures of everyone at the next meeting.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY GUYS,I DIDNT MAKE IT. MAX MUST HAVE APROVED THE FOOD, HE IS SMILING :biggrin: 
CALI LIFE BROTHAS NICE TO SEE YOU GUYS MADE IT, I GOT THE NEXT PITCHER OF BEER


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Alright you guys the next meeting will be held at El Taquria La Estrella 7821 west stockton blvd, sacramento,95823, it is in the food source parking lot across the street from consumness college on calvine at 1:00 on the 22nd so any other information just pm me or call me most of you have my #


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 12 2009, 05:03 PM~12986664
> *Alright you guys the next meeting will be held at El Taquria La Estrella 7821 west stockton blvd, sacramento,95823, it is in the food source parking lot across the street from consumness college on calvine at 1:00 on the 22nd so any other information just pm me or call me most of you have my #
> *


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 12 2009, 05:03 PM~12986664
> *Alright you guys the next meeting will be held at El Taquria La Estrella 7821 west stockton blvd, sacramento,95823, it is in the food source parking lot across the street from consumness college on calvine at 1:00 on the 22nd so any other information just pm me or call me most of you have my #
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

fuckin rain


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

10-4 GOOD BUDDY!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Alright this Sunday is the Meeting  Feb 22nd @ 1pm*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 17 2009, 08:10 AM~13027353
> *And don't forget to bring your rosters. Teams will be drawn this Sunday for the tournament.*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

See you guys this sunday


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 20 2009, 08:10 PM~13064754
> *See you guys this sunday
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

So we had a productive meeting today, alot got accomplished today. Here are some pics i promissed I would post, Lil Gabe was running around so i coudn't take to many pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry i got there late, but i still made it :biggrin: Sounds like its "GONNA B A GOOD DAY". I guess I will see yeah in a couple of weeks.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 23 2009, 06:13 AM~13083999
> *Sorry i got there late, but i still made it :biggrin:  Sounds like its "GONNA B A GOOD DAY". I guess I will see yeah in a couple of weeks.
> *


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

So can we still play if we did not come to the meeting? We have a team of 12 as of now and will have some more once I make some more calls. Sorry we have not made the meeting things have just came up. We are down to play.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 23 2009, 07:38 PM~13091792
> *So can we still play if we did not come to the meeting?  We have a team of 12 as of now and will have some more once I make some more calls.  Sorry we have not made the meeting things have just came up.  We are down to play.
> *


Yup. I'll post up more info about next meeting and park info later


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 23 2009, 10:33 PM~13094042
> *Yup. I'll post up more info about next meeting and park info later
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Still working on finding an available park :angry: but we'll find one


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 25 2009, 09:29 AM~13107306
> *Still working on finding an available park :angry: but we'll find one
> *


How many fields are we looking for?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 26 2009, 12:50 PM~13119674
> *How many fields are we looking for?
> *


2 to 3 And the cost to reserve them for 1 Sunday preferably in the month of April


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 26 2009, 08:16 PM~13123076
> *2 to 3 And the cost to reserve them for 1 Sunday preferably in the month of April
> *


Here is what I got for some fields @ Rusch Park in Citrus Heights. Its right off I80 on Antelope. Just check n around. I have a few more Im checking into. I'll keep everyone informed.

We charge $35 per hour per field with a maximum of $140 per day. We also charge $30 per hour for lights on each field, with a 2 hour minimum. There are other charges for preparing the ball fields (drag, water, chalk, bases). I’m not sure if you need lights. The two softball fields are currently available on most weekends in 2009. If these fees meet your budget, please let me know which weekend you are considering.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 28 2009, 07:15 PM~13140998
> *Here is what I got for some fields @ Rusch Park in Citrus Heights.  Its right off I80 on Antelope. Just check n around.  I have a few more Im checking into.  I'll keep everyone informed.
> 
> We charge $35 per hour per field with a maximum of $140 per day.  We also charge $30 per hour for lights on each field, with a 2 hour minimum.  There are other charges for preparing the ball fields (drag, water, chalk, bases).  I’m not sure if you need lights.  The two softball fields are currently available on most weekends in 2009.  If these fees meet your budget, please let me know which weekend you are considering.
> *


That sounds good to me please pm me your # so we can talk


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob+Feb 28 2009, 07:15 PM~13140998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob for the information, we finaly got a location at a good price. :cheesy: 
We also need your number :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay so we finally got a location at a good price that will benefit us all.

The park we are looking at is *April 19th </span>

Our next meeting is this Sunday at Primos Pizza on Northgate Blvd at 1PM

Clubs that are participating in the tournament need to bring <span style=\'color:green\'>$25.00 and their rosters. This will be our last meeting we will have for this event. Clubs that don’t participate in this last meeting can attend the tournament as spectators ONLY! 

Clubs that have been contacted by phone are:
Family First
Individuals
Royal Touch
Cali Life
Uce
Final Chapter
Fearnone
Old Illusions
Compadres
Socios

If you want to be part of this, contact us or be there at the meeting. We will be drawing names for the tournament.*


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

How many games (per club) will be played?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Mar 2 2009, 09:54 PM~13160886
> *How many games (per club) will be played?
> *


This is one of the questions that are being discussed at the meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 3 2009, 09:41 AM~13165156
> *This is one of the questions that are being discussed at the meeting.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Got your message and will be at meeting on sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Let's do this


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THIS MIGHT HELP SO EVERYONE IS ON THE SAME PAGE. 


COED SLOW PITCH SOFTBALL
PLAY REGULATIONS



Rules not specifically mentioned will be governed by the Amateur Softball Association (ASA) rules.
1. Once schedules are made, NO REFUNDS are allowed.
2. A team in the Coed Slow Pitch League must have eight (8) players (4 men and 4 women)
present to start a legal game, 10 players - standard. No player(s) names shall appear on the
starting line-up unless the player is available in the team area.
3. Team must be ready to play at scheduled time. Game time is also forfeit time.
Exception: The 6:30 p.m. game has a grace period of ten minutes.
4. Line-up must be ready before scheduled game time. First and last names MUST appear on
the scorecard. Line-up must be given to the home plate umpire.
5. A team shall consist of a minimum of twelve (12) players and a maximum of twenty-three (23)
eligible players on a contract.
6. Coed slow pitch defensive positioning shall include at least (1) female in the outfield at all
times.
7. Coed slow pitch with extra players, 12 players (6 male and 6 female)
8. Length of league game shall be seven (7) innings or one (1) hour and five (5) minutes
whichever comes first. NOTE: When four games are scheduled on one field, game time is 1
hour and no new inning after 55 minutes.
9. If game time remains after 7 innings and the game is tied, teams will play one tiebreaker
inning. Last out (batter) starts on 2nd base. If game is still tied, the game will be recorded as
a tie. The point system used to determine standings is as follows:
Win = 2 Point Loss = 0 Point Tie = 1 Point
10. Teams will be placed in a league in as fair a manner as possible. Ability level, past
performance, and special requests will all be taken into consideration but not guaranteed. The
City has the right to move any team up a division to create a level playing field.
11. Four (4) innings constitutes a legal ball game.
12. No batting or infield practice.
13. Game may be forfeited by umpire if a team persists in using tactics that delay the progress of
the game.
14. Each team shall furnish the umpire with a new official ASA approved leather ball at
game time. Best ball available shall be used at all times at the umpire’s discretion. In
league play, no game shall start until each team has furnished the umpire with a new
ball. If a new ball is not supplied to the umpire by game time, the game shall be
forfeited to the opposing team. The umpire has discretion here.
15. Coed Slow Pitch Definitions
A. Base on balls - a batter is awarded first base when four (4) pitches are judged to be balls.
When batter is a male, the female (only females) that follows has her choice of batting or
taking a walk.
B. No base stealing is allowed.
C. The distance of the pitcher’s plate to home plate is 50 feet for men and women.
D. The pitcher shall take a position with one (1) or both feet on contact, but not off the side of
the pitcher’s plate.
E. The ball must be delivered at a moderate speed with an underhand motion.
F. The delivery must be below the hip with a perceptible arc of 6 to 12 feet.
G. Pitchers shall not be allowed to use tape or other substances on their hands or fingers,
nor shall any foreign substance be applied on the ball. Powdered resin may be used to
dry hands.
H. Footwear is required of all participants. Persons may use hard rubber cleats. NO
METAL SPIKES (No track or football type shoes) are allowed.
I. Ten (10) defensive players are on the field, one of whom is to be the short fielder (Rover).
16. Batting:
A. A team may have twelve (12) players bat on offense, using the extra player rule. Only ten
(10) players (6 men, 4 women) are allowed to play defense at one time. When batting
twelve (12) players the team has free substitution.
B. Re-entry rule is in effect.
C. In case of an injury during the game, the game may continue with one less player if there
are no substitutions available. However, an out will be recorded in the “empty” spot in the
batting order.
D. The batter may not bunt, chop or half swing.
Effect: an out will be recorded.
E. A strike is called by the plate umpire:
1. A pitched ball hits the batter in the strike zone. A strike is called, the ball is dead
and the base runner(s) may not advance.
F. A ball called by the umpire:
1. If a pitcher desires to walk a batter intentionally, the pitcher shall notify the plate
umpire, who shall award the batter first base.
2. Base on balls: The batter/runner is awarded one base. The ball is dead.
15. Base Running:
A. Base distance will remain at 65 feet.
B. Runners leaving base too soon shall be declared out and the ball is declared dead, no
pitch on the batter.
C. Runners may not advance on an over throw to pitcher. After the pitch, the ball is dead.
The ball becomes live when the pitcher-catcher are in legal position to continue the game.
D. Sliding is allowed.
E. A team may use (1) courtesy runner per gender per inning. Any player that is listed on
the line up may run at any bag.
F. A defensive player may not block a base in attempting to prevent a runner from getting to
that base.
Effect: The runner will be declared safe.
Note: A defensive player may be ejected at the discretion of the umpire.
G. A runner may not run over a defensive player in order to avoid a tag.
Effect: The runner will be declared out.
Note: Runner may be ejected at the discretion of the umpire.
H. Base runner may leave the base when a pitch is swung at and missed but must
immediately return to the base.
I. Infield fly rule is in effect.
PLAYER QUALIFICATIONS
Team players are those persons who sign the original team contract.
1. All players must sign the original team roster/waiver. A manager or other person shall not sign
a team contract for another person. The penalty for signing another person’s name on a
contract is a one (1) year suspension. The person who signs another person’s name on a
contract is held liable in case of injury to the person whose name was signed.
2. An Add/Drop Form must be filed in the Sports Office for any additions or deletions of player(s)
to the original team roster/waiver.
3. A player may play on more than one team per night PROVIDED the team he/she plays for is
not in the same league. Participants who are accused of being illegal or ineligible must provide
proof of identification to the Sports Supervisor, via a pictured identification, or the game could
be forfeited. Acceptable “picture identification” will consist of the following documents:
Department of Motor Vehicles Driver’s License
Department of Motor Vehicles Identification Card
Student Body Card
Passport
Employee Identification Card
Any Notarized Identification
4. A player must be 18 years of age or over to be eligible to participate with adult team. Any
player under the age of 18 will be required to have a City of Fresno photo I.D.
5. Any player who is listed as a member of a team that is dropped or officially disbanded will be
considered automatically released.
A. Automatically released players are eligible to play on another team after signing a team
roster/waiver with the new team, provided that the team falls below the minimum, and at
least one half (½) of the season is still remaining. Approval must be given by the Sports
Supervisor for any players to be allowed to play on any other established team.
6. Any player who is on the roster of a college, junior college, high school or junior high school
squad and is competing under C.I.F. rules and regulations is ineligible to compete in the City
Athletic Leagues until completion of their school’s current league schedule. Player’s name
must appear on the official team roster/waive contract prior to deadline. The league in which
player wishes to participate in will be determined by the team with whom the player signed
his/her team roster/waiver. A written letter is required from the school to release said player to
participate. Player must then sign the official team roster/waiver before legal to play.
7. Any player who is called into the Armed Forces of the United States may be replaced
immediately upon authorization of the Community Sports Supervisor. The replacement will be
eligible to compete upon the date of signing a team contract. Any player returning from the
Armed Forces of the United States shall be eligible to compete in the City League upon written
request and subsequent approval of the request by the Community Sports Supervisor. A
signed team roster/waiver must also be filed in the Sports Office. Induction papers and/or
discharge papers will be required before final approval.
PROTESTS
The Community Sports Supervisor shall not be bound by any verbal agreement made between
managers or players.
A. There will be a $25 dollar protest fee for any Coach that has a protest against any team.
If the Coach wins his/hers protest the $25 dollars will be refunded in full. If the protest
was lost then the $25 dollars will be kept. All protest must be signed by the Coach and
noted to the umpire, and reported to the Sports office by the Coach in person along with
the $25 by the next working day.
B. The protest must be recorded on the scorecard at the time of the protest and signed
by the protesting manager, the opposing team manager and the game official(s) before
play resumes. If opposing team manager chooses not to sign, the official(s) should note
that on the scorecard.
SIGNING THE SCORECARD IS NOT AN ADMISSION OF GUILT.
C. All rule protests must be in writing and filed in the Sports Office by 5:00 p.m. the next
working day following the disputed game. Failure to do so will eliminate all consideration
of the rule protest.
1. ILLEGAL PLAYER PROTESTS
A. The protest must be recorded on the scorecard at the time of the protest and signed by
the protesting manager, the opposing team manager and the game official(s) before play
resumes. If opposing team manager chooses not to sign, the official(s) should so note
that on the scorecard.
SIGNING THE SCORECARD IS NOT AN ADMISSION OF GUILT.
B. All illegal player protests must be in writing and filed in the Sports Office by 5:00 p.m. of
the next working day following the disputed game. Failure to do so will eliminate all
consideration of the rule protest.
C. If an illegal player is discovered after a game, a protest can still be made by 5:00 p.m. of
the next working day in the Sports Office.
1. During league play, if an illegal player is identified by the Recreation Staff or Community
Sports Supervisor, corrective action may be taken up to and including one (1) business day
after that league’s last official game.
A. Anytime a player and/or manager, coach, etc. is found playing illegally in the program,
he/she will be dealt with individually by the “Code of Conduct” rules.
4. Dead time during protest is official time-out. That time will be added at the end of the game.
APPEAL PROCESS
1. Only individuals directly involved in the infraction, or their authorized representative, may
address the Community Sports Supervisor.
2. The Community Sports Supervisor shall be the final authority in interpretation of all rules and in
determining any points not satisfactorily covered in the rules.
3. The Community Sports Supervisor considers all advice, suggestions and recommendations in
making its final decisions. These decisions shall be final and not subject to appeal.
4. To find the status an appeal the team manager may contact the Sports Office the next working
day.
AGREEMENTS
Upon filing the official team roster/waiver and reviewing the Code of Conduct for participation in the
City Sports Program, the manager agrees that he/she has read all of the rules regulations
and further agrees that he/she will conduct himself/herself and control his/her team in accordance
with all policies, rules and regulations of the City Department of Parks, Recreation and
Community Services.
RAINY OR BAD WEATHER PROCEDURE


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Mar 2 2009, 09:54 PM~13160886
> *How many games (per club) will be played?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 2 2009, 05:15 PM~13157025
> *Okay so we finally got a location at a good price that will benefit us all.
> 
> The park we are looking at is Our next meeting is this Sunday at Primos Pizza on Northgate Blvd at 1PM</span></span>
> ...


*
*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Mar 4 2009, 07:28 PM~13184432
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: See you sunday.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

MANUEL!!! Are you still going to be our commentator and DJ??? If so, I need to know so I can make copies of the rosters and plan on making some kind of stickers with numbers for the players so you know who is batting. :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Our next meeting is this Sunday at Primos Pizza on Northgate Blvd at 1PM


We'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:cheesy: uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't forget that Daylight savings time is this Saturday night


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

The meeting went great. It's appreciated to everyone that was there. I am posting the schedule for the ones that didn't take notes. :0 :biggrin: And also to remind everyone of the time you need to be at the park ready to play. 

I will see everyone on April 19th at Nicholas Park. 

10AM- Old Illusions vs. Individuals 
Cali Life vs. FearNone 

11AM- Socios vs. Royal Touch 
California Lifestyles vs. Final Chapter

12PM- Uce vs. Family First
Compadres vs. Lolystics



I hope everyone brings their camera it's going to be a fun day. :wave:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

READY TO PLAY SOME BALL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 10:40 PM~12581521
> *Softball Rules Simplified
> THE GAME
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 8 2009, 10:27 PM~13221491
> *The meeting went great. It's appreciated to everyone that was there. I am posting the schedule for the ones that didn't take notes.  :0  :biggrin:  And also to remind everyone of the time you need to be at the park ready to play.
> 
> I will see everyone on April 19th at Nicholas Park.
> ...


CALI LIFE/ JOHNNY GONZALELZ OF ROLLERZ ONLY VS. FEAR NONE  

DONT FORGET ME


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 9 2009, 06:48 AM~13222800
> *CALI LIFE/ JOHNNY GONZALELZ OF ROLLERZ ONLY VS. FEAR NONE
> 
> DONT FORGET ME
> *


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 8 2009, 09:27 PM~13221491
> *The meeting went great. It's appreciated to everyone that was there. I am posting the schedule for the ones that didn't take notes.  :0  :biggrin:  And also to remind everyone of the time you need to be at the park ready to play.
> 
> I will see everyone on April 19th at Nicholas Park.
> ...


We're ready to start roping them over the fences :biggrin: or have fun trying


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 8 2009, 10:27 PM~13221491
> *The meeting went great. It's appreciated to everyone that was there. I am posting the schedule for the ones that didn't take notes.  :0  :biggrin:  And also to remind everyone of the time you need to be at the park ready to play.
> 
> I will see everyone on April 19th at Nicholas Park.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 9 2009, 02:42 PM~13226291
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Mar 8 2009, 11:28 PM~13221987
> * READY TO PLAY SOME BALL  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 So you practicing ?


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 9 2009, 07:48 AM~13222800
> *CALI LIFE/ JOHNNY GONZALELZ OF ROLLERZ ONLY VS. FEAR NONE
> 
> DONT FORGET ME
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT.... :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13231394
> *GOOD  LOOKING  OUT.... :biggrin:
> *


Got your _guante_ ready? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13231394
> *GOOD  LOOKING  OUT.... :biggrin:
> *


1 LUV FOR MY CALI LIFERZ


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 8 2009, 10:27 PM~13221491
> *The meeting went great. It's appreciated to everyone that was there. I am posting the schedule for the ones that didn't take notes.  :0  :biggrin:  And also to remind everyone of the time you need to be at the park ready to play.
> 
> I will see everyone on April 19th at Nicholas Park.
> ...


I have made a bracket for the tourney. It will look a little different that expected. We will definently need more fields to complete this in one day. Lisset I need your email to send this too you since I made it in an excel format. If we keep with the two filds we will be there till 1am. :no:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Mar 10 2009, 02:40 PM~13238725
> *I have made a bracket for the tourney.  It will look a little different that expected.  We will definently need more fields to complete this in one day.  Lisset I need your email to send this too you since I made it in an excel format.  If we keep with the two filds we will be there till 1am. :no:
> *


Wow, that is too long. I don't think we want to camp out. LOL!! I figured I had to start looking for another park or Gabe suggested making this a two day tournament? However I am looking into a park off Antelope Rd in North Highlands. It’s called Brock Park here is the link. http://www.nhrpd.org/facilities/brock.html This Park is leased to a soft ball league. I called the league and they don’t use the park on Sundays. I should have an answer tonight. This park has 4 fields. Also if they agree they might possibly want to open their concession stand to raise money for the league. I don’t know how you guys feel about that? The park has bbq’s out there as well. 

I just sent you a PM with my e-mail. Thank you for sorting this out. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 10 2009, 06:03 PM~13240449
> *Wow, that is too long. I don't think we want to camp out. LOL!! I figured I had to start looking for another park or Gabe suggested making this a two day tournament?  However I am looking into a park off Antelope Rd in North Highlands. It’s called Brock Park here is the link.  http://www.nhrpd.org/facilities/brock.html  This Park is leased to a soft ball league. I called the league and they don’t use the park on Sundays. I should have an answer tonight. This park has 4 fields. Also if they agree they might possibly want to open their concession stand to raise money for the league. I don’t know how you guys feel about that? The park has bbq’s out there as well.
> 
> I just sent you a PM with my e-mail. Thank you for sorting this out.  :biggrin:
> *


I see that Freedom park also has a 4 diamond softball complex. Its on that link :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I also seen William Land Park has 6 fields. 4 of them are in the same area. Just throw'n places out there. Also maybe we can donate the money to a school to use there fields. There was a nice lookn (3) fields across from Foothill High (on hillsdale)


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Mar 10 2009, 08:34 PM~13244027
> *I see that Freedom park also has a 4 diamond softball complex.  Its on that link :biggrin:
> *


Yup it is, it's in McClellan Park and they want to charge 800.00 for the day and we can't bbq. It's ridiculous, we just want to play ball for one day not run marathon. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Mar 10 2009, 09:27 PM~13244736
> *I also seen William Land Park has 6 fields.  4 of them are in the same area.  Just throw'n places out there.  Also maybe we can donate the money to a school to use there fields.  There was a nice lookn (3) fields across from Foothill High (on hillsdale)
> *



Yeah i think that is a good idea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

====UPDATE====

I have contacted SEVERAL parks and schools around the Sacramento Area and nothing is available. 

William Land Park is reserved for EVERY weekend for April (sat and sun).
Christian Brothers High School has a 3 ball field and they don’t rent out the fields to the public. :thumbsdown: 

I am still waiting on Robert Frost Park to see if it’s available. This park is a 3 ball field park. Barry Ross is the contact person and he doesn’t return my calls. :angry: Here is the link for this park. http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=...snum=1&ct=image


Also I am still waiting on a return call from Brock Park, to see if the league will allow us to use the park for one day. :uh: 

However there is hope. :cheesy: I contacted Tahoe Tallac Park, this park is also a 3 ball diamond. And it’s available for April 19th BUT I can only reserve this park until the beginning of the month or 5 days before of the new month. :uh: So in reality we are not sure if we can get this park until later in the month. Here is the link to this park. http://www.cityofsacramento.org/ParksandRe...allac_photo.htm


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 11 2009, 09:38 AM~13248224
> *====UPDATE====
> 
> I have contacted SEVERAL parks and schools around the Sacramento Area and nothing is available.
> ...


I don't know if Rancho Cordova is too far but i found some fields at the website www.crpd.com. I wasnt able to call them i got off work to late  

Lighted softball fields at: 

Dave Roberts Community Park
Benita Drive & Mapola Way, Rancho Cordova Map 
Lincoln Village Community Park 
3480 Routier Road, Sacramento Map 
Mather Sports Center 
3755 Schriever Avenue, Mather Map 


Unlighted softball fields at: 
Hagan Community Park 
2197 Chase Drive, Rancho Cordova Map 
Stone Creek Community Park 
3625 Spoto Dr., Rancho Cordova 
Argonaut Park 
11825 Herodian Dr., Rancho Cordova


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

More info soon


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Mar 12 2009, 08:34 PM~13265139
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

uffin: Any word on the parks?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Mar 16 2009, 06:22 PM~13298668
> *uffin: Any word on the parks?
> *


Not Yet


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HOW BOUT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW? EVERYBODY WILL BE THERE AND IT WOULD BE COOL TO ANOUNCE THE WINNERS AT TROPHY TIME. ITS GONNA BE HELLA HARD TO GET A PARK WITH THE SOFTBALL SEASON STARTED.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 07:17 PM~13253741
> *I don't know if Rancho Cordova is too far but i found some fields at the website www.crpd.com. I wasnt able to call them i got off work to late
> 
> Lighted softball fields at:
> ...


Hey Meghan thanks for the info. Rancho Cordova parks have 2 diamond parks, Hagan Park is the only one with 3 diamonds and they are already reserved to some leagues.


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 19 2009, 08:12 AM~13324442
> *Hey Meghan thanks for the info. Rancho Cordova parks have 2 diamond parks, Hagan Park is the only one with 3 diamonds and they are already reserved to some leagues.
> *


Good morning Lisset :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob+Mar 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13298668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also Tachoe Tallac Park is available, i just need to go next week so I can reserve the park I hope a league doesn't beat me to it. I have a feeling this is the park we are going to be using. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 19 2009, 06:14 AM~13324078
> *HOW BOUT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW? EVERYBODY WILL BE THERE AND IT WOULD BE COOL TO ANOUNCE THE WINNERS AT TROPHY TIME. ITS GONNA BE HELLA HARD TO GET A PARK WITH THE SOFTBALL SEASON STARTED.
> *



This would be very difficult to have at our show. We need all of our members to be helping out with the show. Consumnes River College only has 2 fields we need a park with at least 3 fields to finish this tournament in day light. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 19 2009, 07:22 AM~13324506
> *Good morning Lisset :biggrin:
> *



Buenos Dias Mr. Harold how are you doing?


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 19 2009, 08:30 AM~13324580
> *Buenos Dias Mr. Harold how are you doing?
> *


I am doing good, how is the ankle? :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 19 2009, 07:32 AM~13324604
> *I am doing good, how is the ankle?  :0
> *



 It's going okay, I am still at home. I had my surgery on Feb 24th and I am still out of commission. It’s going to be a couple of more weeks still for recovery. 

Hey so are you going to come out and be an umpire for the softball tournament? :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your hard work on finding a field for the game. :biggrin: I'll try to look some more for avail fields. If need be we can just play one game instead of 2? that would cut down alot of time? We would just be kickin it more not playin, If you cant find a park? :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 19 2009, 08:39 AM~13324663
> *  It's going okay, I am still at home. I had my surgery on Feb 24th and I am still out of commission. It’s going to be a couple of more weeks still for recovery.
> 
> Hey so are you going to come out and be an umpire for the softball tournament?  :biggrin:
> *


I would like to come and and be an umpire but i have to work this weekend :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Mar 19 2009, 07:42 AM~13324681
> *Thanks for all your hard work on finding a field for the game. :biggrin:  I'll try to look some more for avail fields. If need be we can just play one game instead of 2? that would cut down alot of time? We would just be kickin it more not playin, If you cant find a park? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Meghan. I think that is going to be a good idea if we don't get a park. I am hoping to have a park reserved by next week. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 19 2009, 07:47 AM~13324736
> *I would like to come and and be an umpire but i have to work this weekend :uh:
> *



Is that an excuse for you not to do it? :0 :biggrin: Because we don't play this weekend it’s until APRIL 19th it's a Sunday.  You have enough time to check your schedule. :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 19 2009, 09:06 AM~13324896
> *Is that an excuse for you not to do it? :0  :biggrin:  Because we don't play this weekend it’s until APRIL 19th it's a Sunday.   You have enough time to check your schedule. :biggrin:
> *


I am looking at my calender right now and i have to work that weekend too :angry: But i can check with my boss to see if he will let me have the day off


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Update,

I just got off the phone with Sharon (assistant) of Robert Ross (manager) of Robert Frost Park. I complained about leaving several messages for a week already and still haven't received a response back. She checked the data system and conveyed to me that the park is available and she will call me this afternoon with the prices for the park.  :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Mar 19 2009, 08:19 AM~13325003
> *I am looking at my calender right now and i have to work that weekend too :angry: But i can check with my boss to see if he will let me have the day off
> *


OMG, work is so overrated. Just kidding, sounds good let us know if you can swing by. We already have 2 umpires confirmed we need one more. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 19 2009, 09:21 AM~13325018
> *Update,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Sharon (assistant) of Robert Ross (manager) of Robert Frost Park.  I complained about leaving several messages for a week already and still haven't received a response back.  She checked the data system and conveyed to me that the park is available and she will call me this afternoon with the prices for the park.    :biggrin:
> *


thats good news :thumbsup: keep us posted bro.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 19 2009, 08:21 AM~13325018
> *Update,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Sharon (assistant) of Robert Ross (manager) of Robert Frost Park.  I complained about leaving several messages for a week already and still haven't received a response back.  She checked the data system and conveyed to me that the park is available and she will call me this afternoon with the prices for the park.    :biggrin:
> *




Barry finally called me back. :biggrin: The price for the fields are $140.00 each for 4 hours. This would be a total of $420.00 for the day. The park has no restrooms so we would need to use potter potties. He also told me that he feels that no one will be using the park that day, hno: there is a league using the park but they don’t have it reserved for that day. 

I am still going to try to reserve Tahoe Tallac Park, next week.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 19 2009, 09:21 AM~13325018
> *Update,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Sharon (assistant) of Robert Ross (manager) of Robert Frost Park.  I complained about leaving several messages for a week already and still haven't received a response back.  She checked the data system and conveyed to me that the park is available and she will call me this afternoon with the prices for the park.    :biggrin:
> *


We are getting closer :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

MAD PROPS OUT TO LISSET AN HER CREW TRYING TO FIND A SPOT ,THAT TAKES UP A LOT OF TIME ,BUT LOOKING FOWARD TO PLAYING A LITTLE ,FRIENDLY GAME OF BASEBALL,ON A NICE HOT SUNNY DAY, :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Mar 19 2009, 08:39 PM~13332856
> * MAD PROPS OUT TO LISSET  AN HER CREW TRYING TO FIND A SPOT ,THAT TAKES UP A LOT OF TIME ,BUT LOOKING FOWARD TO PLAYING A LITTLE  ,FRIENDLY GAME OF BASEBALL,ON A NICE HOT SUNNY DAY, :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe+Mar 19 2009, 08:39 PM~13332856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! We are getting there. I am hoping to have a park reserved this week. :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Mar 19 2009, 09:39 PM~13332856
> * MAD PROPS OUT TO LISSET  AN HER CREW TRYING TO FIND A SPOT ,THAT TAKES UP A LOT OF TIME ,BUT LOOKING FOWARD TO PLAYING A LITTLE  ,FRIENDLY GAME OF BASEBALL,ON A NICE HOT SUNNY DAY, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Alright we got some good news :cheesy: Lisset will post up the info in a while she types alot faster than I do


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 23 2009, 07:02 PM~13368073
> *Alright we got some good news  :cheesy: Lisset will post up the info in a while she types alot faster than I do
> *


 :roflmao: 



Yesterday we were able to fill out paperwork for Tahoe Tallac Park. Due to their policy we can only reserve this park 5 days prior to the month of use or at the beginning of the month. Since I was so eager to reserve the park and didn’t want to wait until Wednesday I filled out the paper work yesterday and asked for them to process the paperwork Wednesday morning. I want to make sure; no one will reserve our park. LOL!!  
This park has three baseball diamonds and will accommodate our needs. I paid the fee for the park already as well, they gave me a handwritten receipt and on Wednesday they will give me the final receipt. This park does not have a playground for the kids and they didn’t allow having jumping houses, so I am sorry for that. Also, we cannot BBQ at the park, but we are allowed to BBQ in the parking lot. This park has plenty of parking for everyone and parking is next to the fields. 

One of the challenges for this event is that we picked a game in season and that made it very difficult to get a park. Also, the volume of participants made it challenging to obtain a park that would accommodate us with the circumstances of the season. However I think having everyone involved is the best thing to do and such event is needed to have all of us be together. For next year we can take the risk of having the tournament again around this time or later in the year like in September, there are much better looking parks out there with 3 ball diamonds that have playgrounds for the children and picnic areas. :biggrin: 

Here is a link to the park and also a picture of the park. 

http://www.cityofsacramento.org/ParksandRe...allac_photo.htm


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

One more thing I forgot to mention, if it rains on April 19th we are entitled to a credit and will be able to use our credit for another day. Our back up date is April 26th.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 24 2009, 10:42 AM~13373730
> *:roflmao:
> Yesterday we were able to fill out paperwork for Tahoe Tallac Park. Due to their policy we can only reserve this park 5 days prior to the month of use or at the beginning of the month. Since I was so eager to reserve the park and didn’t want to wait until Wednesday I filled out the paper work yesterday and asked for them to process the paperwork Wednesday morning. I want to make sure; no one will reserve our park. LOL!!
> This park has three baseball diamonds and will accommodate our needs. I paid the fee for the park already as well, they gave me a handwritten receipt and on Wednesday they will give me the final receipt. This park does not have a playground for the kids and they didn’t allow having jumping houses, so I am sorry for that. Also, we cannot BBQ at the park, but we are allowed to BBQ in the parking lot. This park has plenty of parking for everyone and parking is next to the fields.
> ...


That's exactly what I wanted to type


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great work, Lisset.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13380591
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great work, Lisset.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 24 2009, 05:46 PM~13377805
> *That's exactly what I wanted to type
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 25 2009, 06:17 AM~13383024
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: What's up Karl


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

IM GONNA AIM FOR THE STREET. HAHA


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 24 2009, 04:46 PM~13377805
> *That's exactly what I wanted to type
> *



Great minds think alike. Funny how I read your mind.. :ugh: :tongue:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Mar 24 2009, 08:14 PM~13380591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: Well that's not nice of you. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 25 2009, 08:38 AM~13383943
> *:biggrin: What's up Karl
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 25 2009, 08:39 AM~13383959
> *IM GONNA AIM FOR THE STREET. HAHA
> *


 :roflmao: I'm just gonna try to make it to first base. Someone better bring the oxygen tanks. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 25 2009, 10:30 PM~13392601
> *:roflmao: I'm just gonna try to make it to first base. Someone better bring the oxygen tanks. :biggrin:
> *


I GOT U BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 26 2009, 06:21 AM~13394283
> *I GOT U BRO. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: You gonna take your ride?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 26 2009, 12:54 PM~13397549
> *:thumbsup: You gonna take your ride?
> *


ITS MY ONLY RIDE  



FUCK IT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

I think we should have a Meeting April 5th at the park where we are going to play and also go over the times for the softball tournament because now we have 3 fields instead of 2 and that changes the time for the games. Also some clubs suggested a single elimination games so we can have more time to kick it and BBQ. What do you guys think?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds good :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13392601
> *:roflmao: I'm just gonna try to make it to first base. Someone better bring the oxygen tanks. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 26 2009, 08:57 PM~13402210
> *I think we should have a Meeting April 5th at the park where we are going to play and also go over the times for the softball tournament because now we have 3 fields instead of 2 and that changes the time for the games. Also some clubs suggested a single elimination games so we can have more time to kick it and BBQ. What do you guys think?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 26 2009, 07:57 PM~13402210
> *I think we should have a Meeting April 5th at the park where we are going to play and also go over the times for the softball tournament because now we have 3 fields instead of 2 and that changes the time for the games. Also some clubs suggested a single elimination games so we can have more time to kick it and BBQ. What do you guys think?
> *


I will be meeting with the Trophy guy this coming Monday to get a quote for the trophy. I should have a price for the group on Sunday.  



And the center piece where we will be recording each year the winners:[/b]


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 Not bad, not bad at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 26 2009, 01:00 PM~13397594
> *ITS MY ONLY RIDE
> FUCK IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 27 2009, 12:16 PM~13408676
> *:0 Not bad, not bad at all. :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: I will try not to exaggerate too much. LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

good ideas for the trophy :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 26 2009, 08:57 PM~13402210
> *I think we should have a Meeting April 5th at the park where we are going to play and also go over the times for the softball tournament because now we have 3 fields instead of 2 and that changes the time for the games. Also some clubs suggested a single elimination games so we can have more time to kick it and BBQ. What do you guys think?
> *


 hno: DAMMIT!!! Now I gotta definetly make it to first base.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Mar 27 2009, 01:46 PM~13409358
> *good ideas for the trophy :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.  

Will you be at the next meeting on Sunday?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 27 2009, 01:56 PM~13409423
> *hno: DAMMIT!!! Now I gotta definetly make it to first base.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 27 2009, 02:18 PM~13409596
> *Thanks.
> 
> Will you be at the next meeting on Sunday?
> *


Should be :biggrin: i'll check w/ my brother what time?


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 26 2009, 08:57 PM~13402210
> *I think we should have a Meeting April 5th at the park where we are going to play and also go over the times for the softball tournament because now we have 3 fields instead of 2 and that changes the time for the games. Also some clubs suggested a single elimination games so we can have more time to kick it and BBQ. What do you guys think?
> *


*Ok so Lisset has called everyone to confirm that we are having a meeting at Tahoe Tallac Park Sunday April 5th at 1pm  *


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 30 2009, 09:43 PM~13439068
> *Ok so Lisset has called everyone to confirm that we are having a meeting at Tahoe Tallac Park Sunday April 5th at 1pm
> *


ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 26 2009, 08:57 PM~13402210
> *I think we should have a Meeting April 5th at the park where we are going to play and also go over the times for the softball tournament because now we have 3 fields instead of 2 and that changes the time for the games. Also some clubs suggested a single elimination games so we can have more time to kick it and BBQ. What do you guys think?
> *


Well, don't you think we should keep double eliminations since we now have 3 fields? Now, 3 games can be played at 10am and the other 3 at 11. Just my opinion. :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 12:03 AM~13451046
> *Well, don't you think we should keep double eliminations since we now have 3 fields? Now, 3 games can be played at 10am and the other 3 at 11. Just my opinion. :dunno:
> *


I don't mind either way it's just some other guys suggested a single elimination but we can all make the final decision at the meeting. Maybe someone can make a format to see how long the games will last till.
We have
3 fields 
12 teams
1 hour games
So if some one can make a format on a single elimination and one for a double elimination then we can decide off of that .


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 1 2009, 06:15 AM~13452224
> *I don't mind either way it's just some other guys suggested a single elimination but we can all make the final decision at the meeting.  Maybe someone can make a format to see how long the games will last till.
> We have
> 3 fields
> ...


I got an e-mail this morning from Bob and he updated the brackets for 2 rounds and 1 round elimination games.

For 2 Round elimination game, we will start at 10AM and be done at 9:30PM 
For 1 Round elimination game, we will start at 10AM and be done at 4:00PM

It’s up to everyone what they want to do. Bob will be at the meeting on Sunday and will be able to explain the brackets to everyone. 

Just a reminder that there are no lights at the park, if we plan to go with the 2 round elimination game. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 1 2009, 10:06 AM~13453646
> *I got an e-mail this morning from Bob and he updated the brackets for 2 rounds and 1 round elimination games.
> 
> For 2 Round elimination game, we will start at 10AM and be done at 9:30PM
> ...


 :0 9:30!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 09:51 AM~13454073
> *:0 9:30!!!!
> *


YUP!!! And I know that is going to be an inconvenience to the players that are coming from out of town.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 1 2009, 09:06 AM~13453646
> *I got an e-mail this morning from Bob and he updated the brackets for 2 rounds and 1 round elimination games.
> 
> For 2 Round elimination game, we will start at 10AM and be done at 9:30PM
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 1 2009, 10:06 AM~13453646
> *I got an e-mail this morning from Bob and he updated the brackets for 2 rounds and 1 round elimination games.
> 
> For 2 Round elimination game, we will start at 10AM and be done at 9:30PM
> ...


It will only be 9:30 if the winners bracket looses the final game then that would be there first lose and they would play again. If all goes right the final game should end @ 830 (just light enough to play). We will go over all this on Sunday :thumbsup: Even if we do a single elimination the loosers can still use one field to play (for fun) :420:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 1 2009, 05:39 PM~13457749
> *It will only be 9:30 if the winners bracket looses the final game then that would be there first lose and they would play again.  If all goes right the final game should end @ 830 (just light enough to play).  We will go over all this on Sunday :thumbsup:  Even if we do a single elimination the loosers can still use one field to play (for fun) :420:
> *


 :0 thats not a bad idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 1 2009, 05:39 PM~13457749
> *It will only be 9:30 if the winners bracket looses the final game then that would be there first lose and they would play again.  If all goes right the final game should end @ 830 (just light enough to play).  We will go over all this on Sunday :thumbsup:  Even if we do a single elimination the loosers can still use one field to play (for fun) :420:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 1 2009, 04:39 PM~13457749
> *It will only be 9:30 if the winners bracket looses the final game then that would be there first lose and they would play again.  If all goes right the final game should end @ 830 (just light enough to play).  We will go over all this on Sunday :thumbsup:  Even if we do a single elimination the loosers can still use one field to play (for fun) :420:
> *


Will it also help if we start playing at 9 or 9:30 instead of 10AM? I don't know, just wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 2 2009, 11:05 AM~13465096
> *Will it also help if we start playing at 9 or 9:30 instead of 10AM? I don't know, just wondering.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 2 2009, 04:44 PM~13467654
> *:0 :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 2 2009, 11:05 AM~13465096
> *Will it also help if we start playing at 9 or 9:30 instead of 10AM? I don't know, just wondering.  :biggrin:
> *


 I am down for a single elimination, but that just me. We will have to se on Sunday.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 3 2009, 07:58 AM~13474439
> *I am down for a single elimination, but that just me.  We will have to se on Sunday.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 30 2009, 09:43 PM~13439068
> *Ok so Lisset has called everyone to confirm that we are having a meeting at Tahoe Tallac Park Sunday April 5th at 1pm
> *


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

MAYBE WE SHOULD DO IT IN FALL? :dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 6 2009, 09:15 AM~13495577
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD DO IT IN FALL? :dunno:
> *


Why is that it's already set for April 19th?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Update from the meeting...

SHAAAUUUU!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 6 2009, 09:22 AM~13495685
> *Why is that it's already set for April 19th?
> *


my bad. I kinda been out of the loop on this topic. I hope i can make it


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 6 2009, 03:47 PM~13498990
> *Update from the meeting...
> 
> SHAAAUUUU!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 6 2009, 03:47 PM~13498990
> *Update from the meeting...
> 
> SHAAAUUUU!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 6 2009, 03:52 PM~13499034
> *my bad. I kinda been out of the loop on this topic. I hope i can make it
> *


 One Rollez is better than none. Good job on representing J. :thumbsup: Hope to see you and the family there


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 7 2009, 01:01 PM~13508020
> *One Rollez is better than none.  Good job on representing J.  :thumbsup: Hope to see you and the family there
> *


X2 johnny


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

HERE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

9:00 - 10:00am 

Game #1 
Old Illusions 
Field#3 
Individuals 

Game#2
Cali Life
Field#2
FearNone

Game #3
Socios
Field#1
Royal Touch

10:15 - 11:15am

Game#4
California Lifestyles
Field#1
Final Chapter

Game#5
Uce
Field#3
Winner of game 1

Game#6
Family 1st
Field#2
Winner of game 2

11:30 - 12:30

Game#7
Compadres
Field#2
Winner of game 3

Game#8
Lolystics
Field#1
Winner of game 4

1:00 - 2:00pm

Game#9
Winner of game 5
Field#2
Winner of game 6

Game#10
Winner of game 7
Field#1
Winner of game 8

2:30 - 3:30

Championship Game
Winner of game 9
against
Winner of game 10
Teams can choose field to play on

PLAY BALL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 7 2009, 01:01 PM~13508020
> *One Rollez is better than none.  Good job on representing J.  :thumbsup: Hope to see you and the family there
> *


YOU ALWAYZ GONNA BE MY BIG BROTHA BOB. 

THANKS FOR ALWAYZ HAVING MY BACK.  

1 LUV TO CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 7 2009, 01:05 PM~13508058
> *X2 johnny
> *


1 LUV SCOTT.

U MY LIL BROTHA


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 7 2009, 12:21 PM~13508228
> *HERE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 9:00 - 10:00am
> ...


*One more thing to add, we will be having a bouncy house for the kids. Thank you Family First for hooking it up with a discount rate.*


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 7 2009, 02:23 PM~13508994
> *One more thing to add, we will be having a bouncy house for the kids. Thank you Family First for hooking it up with a discount rate.
> *


The Fields are labled on the backstops and believe you have them labled correctly :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

KOOL WE WILL BE THERE 8:00 PRACTICING :biggrin: SO LETS PLAY BALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Apr 7 2009, 07:01 PM~13511821
> * KOOL WE WILL BE THERE  8:00  PRACTICING  :biggrin: SO LETS PLAY BALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!
> *


Going to warm up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTMFT!!!! :yes:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

that sounds good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Apr 8 2009, 08:10 AM~13516289
> *that sounds good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Ray :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Alright so we picked up the trophy last night and it looks hella cool I'll post picks of it later


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 10 2009, 07:14 AM~13537144
> *Alright so we picked up the trophy last night and it looks hella cool I'll post picks of it later
> *


What's up gabe?
:wave:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

GOT LOWRIDER COLORING BOOKS... RONNIES COLORING BOOKS ON OTHER ITEMS.... ALL PROCEEDS GO TO CALIFORNIA GANG PREVENTION PROGRAM IN SACRAMENTO...THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 10 2009, 08:03 AM~13537529
> *What's up gabe?
> :wave:
> *


What's up Harold me I'm just trying 2 get everything ready for the show


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

DO THEY HAVE HANDICAP ACCESS? WHEELCHAIR..
:biggrin: HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE..
THIS IS GOING TO BE A NICE DAY.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 12 2009, 09:58 AM~13553266
> *DO THEY HAVE HANDICAP ACCESS? WHEELCHAIR..
> :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE..
> THIS IS GOING TO BE A NICE DAY.
> *


I believe so


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 12 2009, 08:33 PM~13557196
> *I believe so
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin: Qvo gabe you ready homboy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 8 2009, 04:39 PM~13521549
> *What up Ray :wave:
> *


whats up bro every thing sounds good its all coming togethier sounds like it will be a good day


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64+Apr 12 2009, 09:12 PM~13557690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 6 more days hno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 12 2009, 08:33 PM~13557196
> *I believe so
> *


COOL  I'M THERE!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Does any one have a Generator that they can bring for the bouncy house?*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*I must say, we could have not picked a better day to do this tournament. Weather is going to be beautiful for playing out in the park.* :h5:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:wow: Its gonna be freakin hot up there.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn looks like I'm gonna have to bust out the SPF 50. Looks like good weather though :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 14 2009, 07:53 AM~13570908
> *I must say, we could have not picked a better day to do this tournament. Weather is going to be beautiful for playing out in the park. :h5:
> 
> 
> ...









:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Almost time


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 14 2009, 03:01 PM~13575235
> *Damn looks like I'm gonna have to bust out the SPF 50. Looks like good weather though :biggrin:
> *



DON'T FORGET TO SHARE! Adam said bring his OXYGEN TANK!


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 14 2009, 07:53 AM~13570908
> *I must say, we could have not picked a better day to do this tournament. Weather is going to be beautiful for playing out in the park. :h5:I can't go have to work :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Apr 15 2009, 07:29 AM~13581965
> *DON'T FORGET TO SHARE!  Adam said bring his OXYGEN TANK!
> *


We don't have any oxygen tanks but we have some propane tanks if he don't mind using one of those :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres a pic of the trophy. The winning team gets to take this baby home. :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

looking real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 3 days to go :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 07:56 PM~13588998
> *Heres a pic of the trophy. The winning team gets to take this baby home.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

you might as well just put my name on the first plaque :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 15 2009, 06:42 AM~13582051
> *I can't go have to work  :angry:
> *



Well that sucks, it's going to be a beautiful day and you are going to miss out! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 14 2009, 02:01 PM~13575235
> *Damn looks like I'm gonna have to bust out the DON'T FORGET TO SHARE!  Adam said bring his OXYGEN TANK!
> *



Sharing is caring... :cheesy: 


Adam is so funny. LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2009, 06:56 PM~13588998
> *Heres a pic of the trophy. The winning team gets to take this baby home.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: camera sure shows every detail, you can even see my thumb smudges :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2009, 11:25 AM~13594789
> *Well that sucks, it's going to be a beautiful day and you are going to miss out!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll just wheel my chair outside and work on my tan


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 16 2009, 11:31 AM~13594831
> *:wow: camera sure shows every detail, you can even see my thumb smudges :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


Thats that 10 mega pixel thing. :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice Trophy :biggrin: Soon to be first year winners California Lifestyles :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 16 2009, 02:41 PM~13596742
> *Nice Trophy :biggrin: Soon to be first year winners California Lifestyles :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 16 2009, 01:42 PM~13596758
> *:nono:
> *


 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 16 2009, 03:02 PM~13596969
> *:0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


R U GONNA BRING THE ELCO?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 16 2009, 02:41 PM~13596742
> *Nice Trophy :biggrin: Soon to be first year winners California Lifestyles :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 16 2009, 02:09 PM~13597047
> *R U GONNA BRING THE ELCO?
> *


I should be  I need to wash it though


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 17 2009, 07:22 AM~13604236
> *I should be   I need to wash it though
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 16 2009, 02:02 PM~13596969
> *:0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :yes:
> *



:biggrin: 


Flash Back Fridays! (102.5) :biggrin: Heard it this morning and it reminded me how much I love the weekends... :cheesy:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 17 2009, 07:56 AM~13604969
> *:biggrin:
> Flash Back Fridays! (102.5) :biggrin: Heard it this morning and it reminded me how much I love the weekends... :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Look out weekend cause her i come because weekends were made for fun or softball games :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 17 2009, 08:56 AM~13604969
> *:biggrin:
> Flash Back Fridays! (102.5) :biggrin: Heard it this morning and it reminded me how much I love the weekends... :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

OK so for those of you who don't bring a bbq or any thing to eat Cali Life will be selling food . So you can go to where they are set up


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Lisset

I have some roster changes. Can I give you a new roster on Sunday? One of my guys blew his ACL out so his family is not comming either. I need to remove 3 from the roster and add 3 more.

One more day!!!!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin: my big ass isnt really ready 2 play!but i'll be there anyway  hope everyones ready 2 laugh havent played or swung a bat in almost 12yrs :roflmao: have a feeling my teams guna bench me...


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 18 2009, 09:57 PM~13618949
> *:biggrin: my big ass isnt really ready 2 play!but i'll be there anyway  hope everyones ready 2 laugh havent played or swung a bat in almost 12yrs :roflmao: have a feeling my teams guna bench me...
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WAKE UP SACRAMENTO lets play BALL :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you guys all have fun and may the best team win :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm: time to take this trophy!!












uffin:














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Apr 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13619450
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :wave: girl you should come out an play or cheerlead :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PARK... HOT AS FUCK!! 

ALL YOU MOTHAFUCKA'S IS CRAZY!!!! :wave: 

GOOD SEEING EVERYONE OUT KICKING IT. GOOD TURN OUT TOO. SEE YOU ALL AT CRC MAY 24TH.. CONGRATS :thumbsup: TO ALL THE WINNERS TODAY.. I HAD TO LEAVE AT THE CHAMPIONSHIP GAME LO*LYSTICS vs. FAMILY FIRST. 

NOW LET'S SEE WHO HOLDS ON TO IT FOR THE WHOLE YEAR..
WATCH THOSE BABY MOMMAS & THEM KIDS. :loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats to Family First C.C. for winning the tournament. 










I dont remember this guys name but he was awarded a trophy for MVP.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2009, 05:03 PM~13624232
> *Congrats to Family First C.C. for winning the tournament.
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say thank you to everyone had a great time can't wait till next year,and for the MVP thats my little brother


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Had a great time even though I cant feel my legs no more. Congrats fellas, you guys played some ball out there. :wow:

Socios, thanks for organizing this, the Lo*Lystics had a great time. uffin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

MAN THAT WAS THE SHIT WE HAD A GREAT TIME TIRED AS HELL ,BUT IT,S ALL GOOD , EVERY ONE BAR B CUEING ,COOL ,ALRATO,HOMIES.


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the great time. Cant wait till the next one....gunna start practice early LOL. once again...thanks for the invite. cali life .... :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

it was a great turn out cant wait till next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanx to everybody that came out and supported the lowrider event :h5:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2009, 05:03 PM~13624232
> *Congrats to Family First C.C. for winning the tournament.
> 
> 
> ...


FAMILY FIRST IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Had a great time on Sunday. It was freakin hotter than a mofo. Ready for the next tournament. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13624903
> *Just wanted to say thank you to everyone had a great time can't wait till next year,and for the MVP thats my little brother
> *


:thumbsup: Congrats, homie. Nice to meet you. "Your pocket fell" :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

This was a great turnout . Lots of clubs in attendance and best of all no drama ,no police harrasing us and lots of family enjoying themselves cheering for there car club teams. I would like to thank everyone who helped put this event together this was not a Socios Car club event . It was Sacramento Area Lowrider function and everyone that participated made this possible  So once again thanks and a special thanks to my wife Lisset  for proving to me that this would work.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2009, 06:03 PM~13624232
> *Congrats to Family First C.C. for winning the tournament.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB GUYS.

NEXT YEAR WE WANT A REMATCH CALI LIFE, ROLLERZ ONLY (JOHNNY) VS FAMILY FIRST.  

THANKS TO GABE AND SOCIOS FOR STARTING A GREAT GET TOGETHER. 

SEE YEAH AT THE SHOWS


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 20 2009, 07:02 AM~13628579
> *This was a great turnout . Lots of clubs in attendance and best of all no drama ,no police harrasing us and lots of family enjoying themselves cheering for there car club teams. I would like to thank everyone who helped put this event together this was not a Socios Car club event . It was Sacramento Area Lowrider function and everyone that participated made this possible   So once again thanks and a special thanks to my wife Lisset   for proving to me that this would work.
> *


OH YEAH AND THANK YOU LISSET. YOURSELF AND GABE ARE GREAT PEOPLE


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 20 2009, 07:02 AM~13628579
> *This was a great turnout . Lots of clubs in attendance and best of all no drama ,no police harrasing us and lots of family enjoying themselves cheering for there car club teams. I would like to thank everyone who helped put this event together this was not a Socios Car club event . It was Sacramento Area Lowrider function and everyone that participated made this possible   So once again thanks and a special thanks to my wife Lisset   for proving to me that this would work.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Myself and the club had a great time. I remember when I first asked the club on particapating in this event. Some guys were not to sure about playing. All and all they are the ones that had the most fun. We had a great time, I have muscles hurting in places I didn't know their were muscles. :roflmao: :roflmao: I know Gabe and Lisset have said this was not one club hosting this but, hands down they do deserve alot of the credit getting the ball rollin and taking the time to find a place to do this event. Also lowrider Bob for setting up the brackets. Congrats to the winners and also all the clubs that were their. Next year we want a soccer tournment. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE SAC-TOWN CAR CLUBS FOR LETTING THE CENTRAL COAST BACK UP OUR SAC.CHAPTER IN YOUR EVENT HAD A GOOD TIME....THANX JOHNNY FOR BACKING US UP ALSO HOMIE....CALI LIFE C.C..... P.S. SEE YOU GUYS MAY 24.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 20 2009, 08:14 AM~13629116
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE SAC-TOWN CAR CLUBS FOR LETTING THE CENTRAL COAST BACK UP OUR SAC.CHAPTER IN YOUR EVENT HAD A GOOD TIME....THANX JOHNNY FOR BACKING US UP ALSO HOMIE....CALI LIFE C.C.....  P.S.  SEE YOU  GUYS  MAY 24.... :biggrin:
> *


I HAD A COOL ASS TIME. I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL SOMETIME SOON.

THANKS 

JOHNNY AKA RAIDER NATION


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13624903
> *Just wanted to say thank you to everyone had a great time can't wait till next year,and for the MVP thats my little brother
> *


Congrats homie.  Heres some more pics I have of the last game. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all the pics I have. Once again Congrats to the 2009 Champions, Family First C.C.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 20 2009, 08:02 AM~13629043
> *Myself and the club had a great time. I remember when I first asked the club on particapating in this event. Some guys were not to sure about playing. All and all they are the ones that had the most fun. We had a great time, I have muscles hurting in places I didn't know their were muscles. :roflmao:  :roflmao: I know Gabe and Lisset have said this was not one club hosting this but, hands down they do deserve alot of the credit getting the ball rollin and taking the time to find a place to do this event. Also lowrider Bob for setting up the brackets. Congrats to the winners and also all the clubs that were their. Next year we want a soccer tournment. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Had a great time(HOT AS HELL THOUGH). Can't wait for next years rematch with Lolystics because that was one fun home run hitt'n game. I guess next year we all need to put in a few months of practice. NOT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:angry: forgot how to post images been a long time


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2009, 10:12 AM~13630068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 20 2009, 11:29 AM~13630861
> *Had a great time(HOT AS HELL THOUGH).  Can't wait for next years rematch with Lolystics because that was one fun home run hitt'n game.  I guess next year we all need to put in a few months of practice.  NOT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT CALI LIFE VS CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES AND AND WHO EVER NEEDS 1 MORE PLAYER (ME, RO. JOHNNY)  

THANKS 2 BIG BROTHA BOB FOR HELPING TO GET THIS GOING ALSO


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone especially to Gabe an Lisset and it was nice meeting new people and seeing alot of the homies I have not seen in a long time and also that we made positive day showing how we lowriders in Sacramento could get along without no drama I just wish we could keep this going every year and hopefully we could get the media out there next year showing them how we are family oriented


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 20 2009, 11:04 AM~13631220
> *
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 20 2009, 10:29 AM~13630861
> *Had a great time(HOT AS HELL THOUGH).  Can't wait for next years rematch with Lolystics because that was one fun home run hitt'n game.  I guess next year we all need to put in a few months of practice.  NOT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


We don't play softball, but if you want to play soccer let's do this. We really surprised ourselves in that first game. Hell of time, man the girls you guys brought can play.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Apr 19 2009, 06:26 PM~13625092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW, what a PERFECT day. I want to thank everyone for coming out and making this happen. If it wasn’t for everyone bringing their positive attitude and willing this could have not happened. I enjoyed every minute of the day, it was SO HOT but didn’t mind since we where all having a great time. We got to see other sides of people that you don’t usually see at car shows and that is very rewarding. I really hope to continue with this and prove that we are a family and we can get along. I have no other words than “perfect” to describe what such great day it was and how much everyone enjoyed themselves. Once again this event was put on by everyone and we should all be very happy with ourselves for accomplishing a great gathering and getting to know each other on a more personal level. I can’t wait for next year. :wave:

Congratulations to the champions Family First.*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Also, forgot to mention, great pictures that have been posted. 

I have some pictures of the crowd in between games; I will be posting them later this evening.  :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 20 2009, 08:02 AM~13629043
> *Myself and the club had a great time. I remember when I first asked the club on particapating in this event. Some guys were not to sure about playing. All and all they are the ones that had the most fun. We had a great time, I have muscles hurting in places I didn't know their were muscles. :roflmao:  :roflmao: I know Gabe and Lisset have said this was not one club hosting this but, hands down they do deserve alot of the credit getting the ball rollin and taking the time to find a place to do this event. Also lowrider Bob for setting up the brackets. Congrats to the winners and also all the clubs that were their. Next year we want a soccer tournment. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: Im down for that one. Or how bout kickball? :roflmao:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave: Johnny


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 20 2009, 02:27 PM~13632475
> *:wave: Johnny
> *


SUP BRO. LET ALL YOUR CALI LIFE MEMBERS KNOW THEY HAVE A BROTHA UP IN SAC. ME JOHNNY. I MIGHT BE IN A DIFFERENT CLUB BUT WE ALL FAMILY


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2009, 02:37 PM~13632619
> *SUP BRO. LET ALL YOUR CALI LIFE MEMBERS KNOW THEY HAVE A BROTHA UP IN SAC.  ME JOHNNY. I MIGHT BE IN A DIFFERENT CLUB BUT WE ALL FAMILY
> *


Thats right, we still brothers no matter wat club we from. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 20 2009, 02:45 PM~13632717
> *Thats right, we still brothers no matter wat club we from. :thumbsup:
> *




that's wut i'm talkin bout :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 20 2009, 11:15 AM~13631349
> *We don't play softball, but if you want to play soccer let's do this. We really surprised ourselves in that first game. Hell of time, man the girls you guys brought can play.
> *


 :biggrin: that's right girls can play :biggrin: it was a fun day


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 20 2009, 01:00 PM~13631167
> *Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone especially to Gabe an Lisset and it was nice meeting new people and seeing alot of the homies I have not seen in a long time and also that we made positive day showing how we lowriders in Sacramento could get along without no drama I just wish we could keep this going every year and hopefully we could get the media out there next year showing them  how we are family oriented
> *


RICH, Your team gotta get tested for roids before next years game!!!! LOL!
Just kidding homie! Congrats to Family FIRST!


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2009, 11:42 AM~13630984
> *HOW BOUT CALI LIFE VS CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES AND AND WHO EVER NEEDS 1 MORE PLAYER (ME, RO. JOHNNY)
> 
> THANKS 2 BIG BROTHA BOB FOR HELPING TO GET THIS GOING ALSO
> *


his was a great movement for the Sac/Northern Cali Lowriders. We keep this up we might just have us a NEW Annual event to look forward to every year. I was sure hopping to play Cali Life but it did not work out. Next year I will have to bracket us against them in the first round. Winner takes name. LOL. :biggrin: Thanks for the props JG, this was made a success by all that came out and supported the Tourney. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2009, 02:49 PM~13633484
> *RICH, Your team gotta get tested for roids before next years game!!!! LOL!
> Just kidding homie! Congrats to Family FIRST!
> *


Thanks Rick where were you at


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 20 2009, 04:31 PM~13633994
> *Thanks Rick where were you at
> *


I WAS GONNA GO BUT - I CANT HIT AND CATCH ALL BY MYSELF


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 20 2009, 03:37 PM~13634057
> *I WAS GONNA GO BUT - I CANT HIT AND CATCH ALL BY MYSELF
> *


You could of handled it Tito it would of been nothing to you :biggrin:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 20 2009, 11:35 AM~13630934
> *:angry:  forgot how to post  images been a long time
> *



LOL... I posted my pics on some one elses thread!


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

The COMADRES










Coach Adam!









BATTER UP!

























Out in the Field


















SCHEDULE

















COMPADRES LINE UP









THE TEAM!









We all played well our youngest player was the 1st to make it to 1st base thanks Paul! And our pitcher she was great! She was nervous but she made it!


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Gabe & Lissett THIS was definitely a Great Idea and showed Unity with Sacramento Clubs! It was something good for our children to see! I'm sure they will remember this day!

















Schedule

















FOOD, MUSIC, & JUMPY HOUSE

















DUG OUTS EVERYONE SAY CHEESE!


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

BATTER UP?


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Out in the Field!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like it was a good time. Next time teh STYLISTICS will try to be out there. We will see everybody at the Socios show on the 24th.


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

MORE PICS LATER...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Gina you posted some very nice pictures.  

This is what i took in between games.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Bob being umpire. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Till next year. 
:wave:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 20 2009, 10:51 PM~13638980
> *Bob being umpire.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What a great look'n ref. :biggrin: Hopely next year I can play in the big game. :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

IT WAS A GREAT TIME FOR ALL UNITY IS NICE, SO LET'S KEEP IT GOING............FAMILY FIRST IN THE HOUSE...........CONGRATS TO ALL THAT WENT OUT AND PLAYED IN THAT HEAT................ :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Apr 20 2009, 07:48 PM~13637239
> *MORE PICS LATER...
> *


Nice Picts. Good seeing other ladies out their representing :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 21 2009, 07:40 AM~13641203
> *Nice Picts. Good seeing other ladies out their representing :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: 
Hopefully next year we will have more ladies involved playing out in the field.


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

HAS ANYONE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT ,ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN SACRA ARE GOING TO BRING THERE OWN BAR B CUES SUNDAY AT LAND PARK.IF SO LET ME NO :biggrin: SO I COULD TELL THE HOMIES


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

Final Chapter had a really good time. Hopefully this will be a yearly event if not more than a yearly event, we hadnt have fun like that in awhile. Congrats to Family First for taking the first annual trophy! 

Raj I seen you trying to kick the softball you forgot we were playing softball not soccer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

that was alot of fun we almost got the gold maybe next year. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Apr 22 2009, 07:42 PM~13660849
> *that was alot of fun we almost got the gold  maybe next year. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I still recall seein your pitcher gettin hit with the ball right on the ankle. That sounded like it hurt.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Apr 21 2009, 07:44 PM~13649234
> *Final Chapter had a really good time.  Hopefully this will be a yearly event if not more than a yearly event, we hadnt have fun like that in awhile.  Congrats to Family First for taking the first annual trophy!
> 
> Raj I seen you trying to kick the softball you forgot we were playing softball not soccer  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



That's why it should be a different sport next year(soccer tournement). :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 23 2009, 07:01 AM~13664835
> *That's why it should be a different sport next year(soccer tournement). :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK THAT. TOO MUCH RUNNING  

HOW BOUT A BASS FISHING TOURNAMENT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

California Lifestyes 2009 Team minus a couple (played 9 deap )


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 24 2009, 08:41 PM~13682863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(68ss @ Apr 21 2009, 07:44 PM) 
Final Chapter had a really good time. Hopefully this will be a yearly event if not more than a yearly event, we hadnt have fun like that in awhile. Congrats to Family First for taking the first annual trophy! 

Raj I seen you trying to kick the softball you forgot we were playing softball not soccer 





> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 23 2009, 07:01 AM~13664835
> *That's why it should be a different sport next year(soccer tournement). :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Damn Piza now u want a soccer tourn. Gonna need some some taco trucks then also......cuz this BigBody gotta eat some tacos if we playin soccer. 

How bout a joining the bowling league also???? Sign ups start @ the end of summer. League plays until Apr.  

But over all we had a blast. Cant wait for next years. (to defend our title) :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------

